# Floof Town (the purrfect server) The Best Server On Discord Dedicated To Furries!



## Fenrir The Wolf God (May 3, 2018)

We got music, we got art by great artists, we got game discussions and adorableness, we got it all! need some moral support? check out the support room where you can discuss your issues and we'll talk with you about it, and try to help however we can, or maybe you want some memes, we got that too! we got everything you'd ever want, and it's all in floof town (the purrfect server)! Join here to be a part of the family:Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers just tell them Fenrir the wolf god sent ya  welp, I hope to see you in our family soon! p.s we give hugs on arrival :3 p.p.s we got yiff if you want any


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yay im in a furry discord finally


----------

